# .htaccess -> Internel Server Error



## JumpFrog (18. Mai 2011)

Hey leute,

ich befasse mich gerade ein wenig mit .htaccess um ein paar Freunden die Möglichkeit zu geben, Bilder anzusehen.

Ich habe schon angefangen auf Self HTML zu lesen. Dort wird dann erwähnt, das jeder, der dann auf einen Ordner zugreifen will, einen Dialog erhält. Das ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall, ich bekomme eher Fehlermeldungen.

Fehlermeldung:


> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...



Inhalt der .htaccess

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Interner Bereich"
AuthUserFile ./.htusers
AuthGroupFile ./.htgroups
Require user valid-user
Require group JTZ
```

Ich bin mir bei der Pfadvergabe von AuthGroupFile und AuthUserFile nicht sicher. Aber diese möchte ich erstmal in dem selben Ordner halten.

.htusers:

```
Chris:XPQlJqOoUlPU6
```

.htgroups:

```
JTZ: Chris
```

Kann mir da jemand helfen, was hab ich Falsch gemacht? Oder ist es mit meinem Anbieter gar nicht möglich? Ich nutze http://www.ohost.de

Danke für eure Hilfe  
JumpFrog

EDIT: Es wird aber wie eine Gallery angezeigt. Also kein Verzeichniss Browsing!!


----------

